# New Fantasy Empire stuff [WITH PICS!!!]



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Found these on my Twitter feed this afternoon! 














































I am sure that some has already beaten me to posting these, but I thought I would throw them out there anyway as my search foo sucks.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Huh.. English WD leak... thats a first for a while.

Not too sure about the rest of the stuff... it all looks a little wrong somehow, but i do like the Engineer and the big Griffon.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm like the celestial wizard cart thing, might consider one for skaven conversion - either that or just scratch build something like it


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheers Midge, you made me happy... in my pants

The demigryphs actually look alright, I'm amazed

The Griffon looks a bit...big

And the wizard-mobile looks pretty impressive

Oh, and the pic on the front of the army book is a bit weird, the guy looks like he has a pinnochio red nose


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I do like that Griffon.

But I still have my HE one to paint yet lol


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Double post but adding more pics:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!! I know where my money is going! These are awesome!!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it might be the angle of the photo somehow, but all the big models look terrible. The Griffon is like a giant chicken - just compare the chest size with the head size. The two Wizard things look like they're going to overbalance any second and physically should not work in terms of weight distribution. Even the Skaven stuff looks better than that. The Arch-Lector thing looks alright though the Griffon is kinda gangly.

The demi-gryphs look lol-wut-bad and the Captain has to be the most awkward pose I've seen in a humanoid model yet.

The Warrior Priest and Witch Hunter are alright, but honestly it's a bad day for the Empire in my opinion.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i will have to disagree with you sethis, i thinks its a good day for the empire but a bad day for my wallet. i agree about the griffins though, they have f*cking tiny heads


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I can see what you are getting at for the griffon. I think this is the worst griffin to date, even the static eltharion one looked better because the proportions weren't off.

The new knights do look ok imo... I think they'll turn out alright irl, this is a folded WD page and that never looks good. I think the same can be said for the captain. I don't really see anything wrong with the pose he's in. The models aren't TERRIBLE, but they aren't jawdroppingly good either. 

And I like the war altars a lot (all three variations). I like the ones with the lenses (the luminark) so much because it's bound to be a good conversion for skryre skaven armies. And those parts seem to be readily available this way! WIN!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Well fuck me like a shy lapplander... That griffon looks huge!

I don't have that big of a proportion issue with the griffons. The war altars are much worse in that department.

All in all these recent Fantasy releases are really of the top in all kinds of ways. They have a "pimp-my-ride" kind of feel to them. Pimp-my-warhammer...


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Once again, GW produces great minies... As much as I complain about other aspects, I must bow down to the great talent of the sculptors...

Phil


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

xenobiotic said:


> Well fuck me like a shy lapplander... That griffon looks huge!
> 
> I don't have that big of a proportion issue with the griffons. The war altars are much worse in that department.
> 
> All in all these recent Fantasy releases are really of the top in all kinds of ways. They have a "pimp-my-ride" kind of feel to them. Pimp-my-warhammer...


That's a feature, not a bug.

They are sculpting an animated, exaggerated dynamism into the fantasy models lately. I like it. A lot.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

With regards to the Griffon, it pretty much looks like they sculpted the chest based on the 2 headed one which proportionally looks better but when it has a single head it's like they beefed it up on roids and it's about to fly (pun intended) into a roid rage

I like the celestial wizard steed and think I'll be adding it into my army at some point as I was planning on having one heavens wizard anyway for good ole' smitings.

The biggest disappointment is, of course, the puny hat of the witch hunter. Seriously, HOW ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO HUNT WITCHES WITH SMALL HAT! :threaten:


----------



## TheProcrastinator (Aug 22, 2011)

Battle Ready Studios said:


> That's a feature, not a bug.
> 
> They are sculpting an animated, exaggerated dynamism into the fantasy models lately. I like it. A lot.


QFT

I love the proportions on the new Griffon. The smaller head, puffed-up chest, the curvature of the wings, and the feathery "sleeves", give it that royal, majestic, lionesque look. Which is exactly what an Empire Griffon should look like.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Battle Ready Studios said:


> That's a feature, not a bug.
> 
> They are sculpting an animated, exaggerated dynamism into the fantasy models lately. I like it. A lot.


Everyone has a right to their opinion, obviously. Personally I find that this particular design concept works better on the Coven Throne / Mortis Engine than on the War Altar. There is such a thing as "too much" even on miniatures.

Over all it works the best, imho, on Monsters/Creatures, proven by the Demigryphs and the Griffons in this particular release.



TheProcrastinator said:


> QFT
> 
> I love the proportions on the new Griffon. The smaller head, puffed-up chest, the curvature of the wings, and the feathery "sleeves", give it that royal, majestic, lionesque look. Which is exactly what an Empire Griffon should look like.


I actually like the Griffon, mostly for the reasons you just mentioned, if that didn't come across in my previous reply. My comment about the proportions on it was related to those who thought they where way off on both the griffon and the war altars. I was mostly amazed by how big it is initially!

The griffons chest might look big by comparison but that's because of the breastplate it has - remove that and sculpt feathers to replace it and the chest would look a lot smaller and more in proportion with the rest of the creature. 

On the other hand I do not like the war altar alternatives at all since they, unlike the griffon, look like they would fall over way to easy by a bump in the battlefield. It looks like they don't have a very broad base and that coupled with the high statues and equipment which looks top heavy gives you a risky design for a "brutal war machine".


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

xenobiotic said:


> On the other hand I do not like the war altar alternatives at all since they, unlike the griffon, look like they would fall over way to easy by a bump in the battlefield. It looks like they don't have a very broad base and that coupled with the high statues and equipment which looks top heavy gives you a risky design for a "brutal war machine".


Hah, I love this, it shows that differences in taste and estethics are (luckily) still around.

I love the war-altars, mainly because they shouldn't appear too mobile. They are altars... Not chariots, so it doesn't really bother me that they seem a little more "top-heavy". Then again, I love the skaven screaming bell/plague furnace a lot, so I might be biased in my love of giant constructions being towed/pushed around on the battlefield. 

I like the altarset because of it's potential mostly. I'm sure it won't be long before some good converters come up with very steampunk-esque tracks or chassis for these altars. You know... The same kind of people who turned this:










into this:










Will probably find a cool way to get the near maximum out of this set too. Personally, I would have loved it if they went with the steamtank chasis, but they went for horses. It doesn't look too terrible in my book, but it would become so much more... :so_happy:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to say... whats the obsession with really large, ott models in Warhammer? I could never see myself running the shrines, or the griffon purely because they are just too damn big to carry. 

Looking at it the griffon seems bigger than my two dragons (one high elf, and one dark elf) - WTF is up with that?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in the camp of "how the hell did the designers use a KFC chicken as the reference for the Griffen". That chest is fucking huge! It seems very odd to me considering the Griffen that comes with HE/Skaven Blood Island starter set - that was perfectly proportioned in my opinion - this one... no. The head is two small, squat and the neck isn't long enough. The riders however do look very nice, pull them off put them on horses or an old griffen, work a treat.

Other than that the war altar set looks fine enough to me for those worried about the balance of it I would simply add another two horses to the front, make it a bit longer that way. I am confused about how the kit is cut though, is it two kits or one? From the writing I can make out it seems to say that the War Altar is a different kit to the magical ones which is a bit stink seeing as they all use the same base. Then again they have done that with the LR for IG haven't they?

Demigriffin Knights look fine, those heads make a good possibility to combine with maybe elvish steads to create some un-armored versions.

Engineer looks nice, Captain is in an odd pose but nothing really out of place for an Empire Character, could look very cool if you replace the sword with a spear, have him stabbing an Orc or something, use it as a unit filler (thats what I'd do).

Witch hunter... needs a bigger hat other wise its a very nice model, could use it for a =I= conversion as well. Archer special character, Amber Wizard and new Warrior Preist (how many variants of them are there now?) are all nicely done.

So with the exception of the Griffen whose been feed breast growth hormones its a pretty nice day for the Empire players I'd say.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> . I am confused about how the kit is cut though, is it two kits or one? From the writing I can make out it seems to say that the War Altar is a different kit to the magical ones which is a bit stink seeing as they all use the same base. Then again they have done that with the LR for IG haven't they?


Probably one sprue for the base/horses, then another two sprues for the two designs of the top, one for the generic shrine/special character shrine, and the other for the two even more OTT ones.



I like the Witch Hunter. And the new wizard.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Am I seriously the only one here who's tempeted to slap an insane, psycho-clown villan onto that Luminark, add 3 magical goddess statues to it and call down the 'Light of Judgement' on anyone who disagrees with the idea of wiping out the world?!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

...............Did I ever mention how much Sigmar rules?............>>


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> ...............Did I ever mention how much Sigmar rules?............>>


Well, i imagine he rules the whole empire, that is how much. 

Badum-tsh


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

I've always wanted a griffon in my empire army, the only one I like is the metal one. Which is also the reason I wont get it. Who needs a pound of metal to carry. I think it is a great model for empire. Love the mounts for Light and Celestial the two magic orders I use. 

I'm curious to see what mounts can be taken for the other schools of magic, if any. 

Needless to say my army will be changed.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I dunno, I'm kinda disappointed with Karl Franz. He was my first model waay back in second edition, and I have a special love for him and Deathclaw. I don't like what they did with with Deathclaw... looks wierd. I just don't understand why sculptors think they need to make the fantasy models waay too boxy looking... I dunno, there's just something about the fantasy models that just aren't appealing anymore!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Wait so they get a $%#(ing HUGE Plastic Bird and what is more or less the living version of the black coach?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well im a happy bunny, more empire stuff for the pile, im none to keen on the griffon, but im gonna reserve judgement till i see it in the flesh, these WD leaks have had a habbit of not showing the models to the true potential or the entire kits options,though the two headed head seems like the way to go, im happy about its size however, i never liked the tiny ass griffons we used to have i wanted something this size.

the war alter i think is brilliant,so much going on and loads of extras for conversion and scenery and loads of spare empire characters too.

The demigryff knights are good, would have liked them to be slightly larger but im happy to have them, the charaters and rest of the release is welcome too.
over all it a good solid release, im happy they are continuing with the clam pack single plastic characters as i think this is the way forward for GW,i wish they would do these for 40k and drop fine cast.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I could see why the Griffon is the way it is.

As I look at my dog who desperately needs his fur cut I can't help but notice that he also has large amounts of excessive fur like the Griffon has excessive amounts of feathers. Perhaps this is what a Griffon might look like if it was not groomed often by its handlers. Understandable of course when you think it is unlikely the Empire handlers probably do not form a close bond to the Griffon in case it rips their heads off unlike the Elves who might form personal closer bonds hence why theirs are leaner.

As for the rest I like the celestial carriage over the light none (lens look wierd to me) but I think the demigryphs are too small by those pictures. However the new characters look nice (apart that the Witch Hunter needs a bigger hat!) but once again it now seems that poor Jade Wizards are the only wizards without models. Trust GW to push Lore of Life to the background again.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Why always two heads, I know the fantasy setting is littered with them - but two headed monsters? why would any animal want two heads, more claws, feet, multiple tails, wings, beefy arms (comin' outta the back of his head there), spikes, whipping appendages - anything else would serve more purpose - but two heads?

Sometimes fantasy settings make sci-fi seem almost plausible


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bubblematrix said:


> Why always two heads, I know the fantasy setting is littered with them - but two headed monsters? why would any animal want two heads, more claws, feet, multiple tails, wings, beefy arms (comin' outta the back of his head there), spikes, whipping appendages - anything else would serve more purpose - but two heads?
> 
> Sometimes fantasy settings make sci-fi seem almost plausible


In WHFB fluff all mythical-type creatures are born of chaos. This one is just a little more so


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Why always two heads, I know the fantasy setting is littered with them - but two headed monsters? why would any animal want two heads, more claws, feet, multiple tails, wings, beefy arms (comin' outta the back of his head there), spikes, whipping appendages - anything else would serve more purpose - but two heads?
> 
> Sometimes fantasy settings make sci-fi seem almost plausible


you can never get enough head !


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Will be interesting to see the rules on some of those new battle-engine style centerpieces.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I was on the fence about expanding my Empire army until now...those minis look amazing to me. I like the scale of the griffon and all of the options with the wizard rides. It's also good that they are releasing some new minis for the characters. I didn't like any of the previous warrior priests but the one pictured here looks pretty good.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i will buy the demi-gryph knights for rough riders to my imperial guard. fuck you and your space horses, ive got a space creature that is half space eagle and half space lion!


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

The only ones not born of Chaos are the dragons. And any from the Lizardmen army. Although I would contend that some may have existed before the old ones arrived, and before choas.

Also, i dont like how the master engineer is still a character. Unless they added Engineer upgrade warmachines


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

not quite one for fantasy myself, but I have to say those models look absolutely fantastic. the imperial gryphon's head seems a bit small, though :s eh. probably just the angle of the page and the camera and whatnot.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Empire stuff up for pre order on a few sites now.

Just a plug for my flgs with totalwargamer having 25% off this weekend including pre orders  Time to get me a new army book and the hurricanum thing is surprisingly cheap too


----------



## Marshall Gabriel (Sep 17, 2011)

I just started my Empire army..I got about a 1,200 pt force so far. I might hold off on getting more till the new releases. I do have to wonder if they will make any new mechanical engineer contraptions..they have a horse..and a tank so far. be kinda nice if they had an Empire made version of the dwarf Gyro-Copter. (If that's still even around..I'm not to worldly regarding the Dwarves.) But then again maybe not..since Empire has Griffons..and hopefully a new Imperial Dragon model.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

They have the stuff up for pre-order now on GW. The Griffon head doesn't look quite so small in the 360 view.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

here are all the stats and special rules for the new releases:

*Karl Franz, The Emperor*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Karl Franz 4 6 5 4 4 3 6 4 10
Deathclaw 6 6 0 6 5 5 4 5 8 

Unit Size:	1
Mount:	Deathclaw
Equipment:	Full plate armour; The Reikland Runefang; The Silver Seal
Special Rules:	(Karl Franz) Hold the Line!; Immune to Psychology; Leader of Men. (Deathclaw) Bloodroar; Fly; Large Target; Loyal Beast; Terror


*Demigryph Knights*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Inner Circle Knight 4 4 3 4 3 1 3 1 8
Inner Circle Preceptor 4 4 3 4 3 1 3 2 8
Demigryph 8 4 0 5 4 3 4 3 7

Unit Size:	3+
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Lance; Full plate armour; Barding; Shield
Special Rules:	Armour Piercing (Demigryph only); Fear

*General of the Empire*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
General of the Empire 4 5 5 4 4 3 5 3 9

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Light armour
Special Rules:	Hold the Line!

*Captain of the Empire*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Captain of the Empire 4 5 5 4 4 2 5 3 8

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Light armour
Special Rules:	Hold the Line!


*Master Engineer*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Master Engineer 4 3 4 3 3 2 3 1 7

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon
Special Rules:	Master of Ballistics; 'Stand back, Sir!'

*Witch Hunter*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Witch Hunter 4 4 4 4 4 2 4 2 8

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Pistol; Light armour
Special Rules:	Accusation; Grim Resolve; Magic Resistance (2); Tools of Judgement

*Markus Wulfhart, Hunstmarshal of the Empire*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Markus Wulfhart 4 5 5 4 4 2 5 3 8

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; The Amber Bow
Special Rules:	Hatred (Monsters); Immune to Psychology; Monster Hunter; Scouts; Wulfhart's Hunters


*Warrior Priest*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Warrior Priest 4 4 4 4 4 2 4 2 8

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Light armour
Special Rules:	Battle Prayers; Divine Power; Righteous Fury

*Marius Leitdorf*
M	WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld
Marius Leitdorf 4 6 5 4 4 3 5 3 9
Daisy (warhorse) 8 3 0 3 3 1 3 1 5

Unit Size:	1
Equipment:	Hand weapon; Full plate armour; Averland Runefang
Special Rules:	Hold the Line!; The Mad Count

so there you go folks


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

> Special Rules: (Karl Franz) Hold the Line!;


Karl Franz is a Salarian?!!? :shok:

*Looks more* Dear god.. their all Salarians!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Salarian???


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The new empire.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quick update on what the "Hold the line rule is"

All Empire General and Captains have it, units of State troops (but not militia) effectively have the lizardmen cold blooded rule while they are apart of the unit.

And for those who havent picked up the new white dwarf - Karl Franz while on a large target (Death Claw / Dragon) has his Inspiring Presence increased to 24"! ohhh yeahh!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Book is by Robin Cruddace. I ordered the Witch Hunter, but I'm going to use it as an inquisitor :biggrin:


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

IanC said:


> Book is by Robin Cruddace.


And since it was rumoured a few weeks back there's been a lot of nerdrage about that and how while he keeps things fluffy and in line in that respect there's abolutely no internal balance in any of his previous books which tends to make certain builds good and certain units obsolete

I'll reserve judgement to when I actually see the book but I really hope they're as balanced as the last 2 books.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

My WD came today, which was a surprise as I usually see new releases on the website before WD.

Still, I love the new Deathclaw. They've changed the lore a bit I believe, they describe Deathclaw as being specifically bred and is the largest produced. It goes on to say Deathclaw (and others) are larger and more ferocious than the wild versions.

That's been incorporated, I assume, to fit the much larger Deathclaw, however, seeing it painted like that does make it look awesome. I also like the Demigryph Knights and War Altars as well as the new war-machines. While I thought there would be another cannon, I was surprised to see the lens focuser, very cool.

All in all, impressed, if the Empire is this good, I have high hopes for other races.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i have just seen that they are re-releasing the halfling hot pot in finecase, hopefully it will be in the new codex :biggrin: 
here it is 

khorne


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I immediately though 'April fools' but it actually adds it to the cart and you can really buy it so fair enough. In the description it does say you can use it as a 'counts as' mortar so I doubt it'll actually be in the book as a separate unit.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Excellent re-release of an old model, but the price makes me especially sad (and very old) since I'm pretty sure the original blister pack for it was £3.99...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I personally think that all the new models look cool.


----------

